# Verbindung zwischen einer LOGO! 0BA8 und einem HMI-Panel --> Anfängerbeschreibung?



## Hesse (1 August 2015)

http://www.sps-forum.de/sonstige-st...chen-einer-logo-0ba7-und-einem-hmi-panel.html

  Hi,
  gibt es so eine Anleitung auch in „neuer“ für die 0BA8 ?
  (mein Sohn hat sich von meiner S7 ein KTP700 gemopst)
  Es funktioniert auch schon etwas, aber ich denke es ist nicht ganz so, wie gedacht.
  Da die Logo!8   mit dem Ktp auch im Starter Paket verkauft wird müsste es doch eine 
  Anfängerbeschreibung geben ….. ich find aber nix vernünftiges in DE

  Danke


----------



## GUNSAMS (3 August 2015)

Auf dieser Siemens Webseite gibt es ein Anwendungsbeispiel für die HMI Kommunikation ab WinCC V11.x (TIA Portal):

http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programma...n/Default.aspx

Da sind Beispiele für die 0BA7 und 0BA8.


----------



## Logo71 (30 März 2017)

*Frage*

Salü
Ich habe auch das Problem das ich meine Logo 8 mit einem KTP400 verbinden möchte. Da ich keinerlei erfahrung mit diesem KTP habe suche ich auch eine Anleitung wie man die Steuerung welche ich gemacht habe auf diesem HMI visuallesiere. Bist du da weiter gekommen? Kannst du mir eventuell helfen wie ich den HMI mit der Logo und dem Programm verknüpfen kann.
Mit freundlichem Gruss Wilhelm


Hesse schrieb:


> FAQ: Verbindung zwischen einer LOGO! 0BA7 und einem HMI-Panel
> 
> Hi,
> gibt es so eine Anleitung auch in „neuer“ für die 0BA8 ?
> ...


----------

